# Sprocket help.



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

http://electricscooterparts.com/sprockets.html


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

ken will said:


> http://electricscooterparts.com/sprockets.html


 Thank you for the link. I went through thier listing, My problem is the 8mm shaft of the Currie motors. I am lucky to have a MIG. Did old school machining. Weld it close, and spin grind it true. (ears are still ringing) It all worked. (would not recomend) To much labor, if parts can be found. But: Pappa said, if they don't have it make it. ( wisdom is so simple until you apply it.) Enuff said. Thanks to all. Dink


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Ps. The pusher w/dual 250w motors did bettter than desired. The 900w bike should be realy fun. Durand Thank you all.


----------



## ZEVUtah (Apr 10, 2008)

Dink said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on where to find sprockets that fit Currie motor shafts (8mm) and bicycle 410 chain?


These guys can make you a sprocket that will fit almost anything.

http://www.sprocketspecialists.com/

KJD
http://www.evalbum.com/3175


----------

